# Florida Keys in November?



## whatscookin (Mar 6, 2002)

We are looking for a week sail in the Keys sometime in November. We are low key, no schedule, just want a taste of the lifestyle. We would rather contribute to your cruising kitty than a charter company.Thx..Paul and Debi. email to [email protected]


----------

